# كيف نساعد أطفالنا لينفتحوا على المجتمع؟



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2009)

كيف نساعد أطفالنا لينفتحوا على المجتمع؟​
إن تدريب أطفالك أن يكونوا ودودين ونشيطين,أفضل من تدريبهم أن يكونوا خجولين بطبعهم.
يعتبر اليابانيون التربية أساساً في الحياة,ويعتمدون أن الإنسان يحافظ على طباعه وخلقه التي كونها مع بلوغه الثالثة من العمر حتى ولو بلغ المئة.
فمع بلوغه الثالثة,يبنغي أن يميز الطفل الشر من الخير,والصالح من الطالح.
شددي على تعليمه المرونة في التعامل مع الآخرين,ثابري على تعليمه,ولا تتغاضي عن الآداب العامة وكيفية العمل بالأمور المادية.
على الأم أن تكون صالحة,لأنها المثال الذي يحتذي به الطفل في العادة.
وليكون طفلك قوياً,طموحاً وسليم الجسم والعقل,لاتطعميه حتى الشبع (ليظل جائعاً بنسبة 7%) ولاتفرطي في تدفئته.
والامتناع عن تناول الطعام بنسبة 7% صعب نسبياً,لكن يمكنك مقارنته بامتناع الماكروبيوتيكيين عن تناول الفواكه الاستوائية والسكر.
وإعطاء طفلك مايريد لايعني أنك تحبينه,فمحبة الطفل لاتقوم على تدليله.
على الأم تعليم أولادها الإرادة الصلبة لتقبل الصعاب,فأقول لأولادي مثلاً "انظروا الى أسناني وجسمي,هي غير جيدة وتشعرني بالتعاسة,لاأريدكم الحصول على حياة مماثلة,لهذا,لا أطعمكم طعاماً سيئاً".
عندما يذهب أولادك الى المدرسة ,سيشاركون في العديد من الحفلات,سيحصلون على فرص بين الدروس,حيث الكعك المحلى والمشروبات الغازية مباحة للجميع.
علمي أولادك الصراحة والصدق بحيث لايكذبون عليك لدى إقدامهم على تناول مثل هذه المأكولات.
دعيهم يتمتعون بها لمرة فقط,فالمهم هو الاستمتاع بالطعام,بعد تناولهم هذا النوع من الطعام,ستتغير حالتهم الصحية,لكن لابأس بذلك,لأنهم سيدركون بعدها تأثير الطعام عليهم.
على الأم منح طفلها حياة يسودها النظام وإطعامه كل ما هوصحي,ليكون قوياً مهيئاً للحياة المدرسية لاحقاً وما قد يواجهه خلالها,بحيث لاتتدهور صحته في حال تناول السكر أو ماشابهه,وكل ذلك رهن بحالة ولدك الصحية,إن كان نشيطاً بطبيعته,فلا بأس إن تناول السكر أحياناً.
علينا التأثير على أولادنا في حياتنا اليومية من خلال الصراحة والانضباط واحترام الآخرين.
وكلما أنعم علينا بيوم جديد,فلنجعله يوماً أفضل من السابق بحيث يحيا أولادنا بسعادة ويحتفظون بذكريات حلوة عن الأوقات التي قضوها مع أهلهم وأصدقائهم.​

منقول​


----------



## candy shop (13 يوليو 2009)

> وكلما أنعم علينا بيوم جديد,فلنجعله يوماً أفضل من السابق بحيث يحيا أولادنا بسعادة ويحتفظون بذكريات حلوة عن الأوقات التي قضوها مع أهلهم وأصدقائهم


 
موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## happy angel (13 يوليو 2009)




----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


مرور غايه فى الروعه


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

راااااااااااااااااائع مرورك الرب يسعدك شكراا


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

جميل  

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Rosetta (24 يوليو 2009)




----------



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا
الرب معكم​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2009)

يسوع معاك
مرور جميييييييييييييييييييل
شكرا
ممكن تصلى لى​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرااا للمرور الذوق
الرب يكون معاكم
صلاتكم لى 
هذا رجاااااء​


----------

